# Algae iD



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi Xandroo, This will help you ID the Algae 

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## sWozzAres (18 Mar 2016)

Looks like green BBA

Which loves high light, high flow

Maybe the rock it's on is trapping the spores and the high light and high flow (?) is encouraging it to grow.

What are your light parameters (intensity/duration) and temperature? Do you have fluctuating temperature (for instance during water changes)?


----------



## dw1305 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi all, 





sWozzAres said:


> Looks like green BBA


I think it really is a green algae (Chlorophyta). The main reason would be that I think it is too "grass" green to be BBA.

If it is quite gritty to the touch? _<"Cladophora"> _would be my guess.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2016)

Same here, i think it's Cladophora, probably sneaked in with plants and or fish.. That's how i got it.. This algae is sold attached to balls or lavarock.. Some LFS keep it in their tanks and even dare to lable it as moss balls.. . Perfect for shrimp btw they love it.. Seems Amano shrimp turn blue if they eat it a lot.. At least lately i bought a batch of amano's and a few where blue.. Looked it it up and ended up with cladophora diet.   Actualy this algae can look quite beatifull if kept in check at sertain places..


----------



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

And how can i het rid of it


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

it also grow on the glass


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi Apply Liquid Carbon with a syringe with the filter off. Then clean with a tooth brush.Do a mini water change around the area repeat for a few days job done  Remembering to turn on the filter  after


----------



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

I did this so many times but it did'd works


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

I want to kill et and that It don't grows back


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

Hmm Then last resort H2o2 Hydrogen peroxide  Just be very careful when dosing this others will know more. It will kill it


----------



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

Ok but what is the cause of this algae and I think it's more like green beard algae


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

There are a thousand and one reasons Why  Every tank is different you have to find the sweet spot for your tank.


----------



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

There always one reason for one algae I think


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2016)

As Darrel says clado a Chlorophyta..  and there fore one of the hardest to get rid off. It likes all the things your plant like too. So getting totaly rid of it is nearly impossible without killing your plants as well. So actualy you have to adress it like a plant and keep buggin it till you got it under controll. Like weeding your garden..  As Roy says spot treat it with peroxide, then it'll turn nasty grey after a few days then you'll know it is dead. Even then it's hard to brush off. If you are at a point where you think it looks OK again, get yourself an army of schrimps, they love it and eat it they already eat it without you seeing it. Keep inspecting your tank very closely and if you see it appear again jump on it immediately and do some about it. This is how you keep it at a minimum.. That's how you keep it at bay and leave the rest to the shrimps, if you are lucky and doing a good job you might not see it again.

It's all about husbandry and perseverance, if you wait with action till your back to the point your photo's are showing then you're persevering in growing it instead of doing something about it.


----------



## xandro007 (18 Mar 2016)

But why it grows on the glass to


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2016)

Because it can be nasty stuff if you have a lot of it in the tank..  I have it too, sh#t happens.. Only thing we can do is blow the horn roll up our sleeves and get to it. 
Everybody has algae in their tanks and everybody with a clean tank not showing this algae does something about it. Some say to tease us that they don't
, don't stare a blind eye on that, they are just teasing.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Mar 2016)

Hi all,
Can I assume the perched stone, at the top in the top photo, was how all the rock looked when you planted the tank? 





xandro007 said:


>


I know I'm going to be in a minority, but I really like the way the "biofilm" looks in the first couple of photos. If it was still a really white limestone rock, surrounded by actively growing plants, it would just look wrong for me. 





zozo said:


> So getting totaly rid of it is nearly impossible without killing your plants as well.


 It is going to be difficult, because as Marcel says green algae like the same conditions as the plants you want.

You can try shading it out 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (19 Mar 2016)

dw1305 said:


> I know I'm going to be in a minority, but I really like the way the "biofilm" looks in the first couple of photos. If it was still a really white limestone rock, surrounded by actively growing plants, it would just look wrong for me.



Same here i do not dislike the looks of it.. But that's a matter of taste and fashion nowadays.. Algae in general has got some fearsome reputation in the modern aquascaping era.  It's the same with people who have a nice large tidy lawn feel their neck hairs stand when they hear the word Moss..


----------



## xandro007 (19 Mar 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I assume the perched stone, at the top in the top photo, was how all the rock looked when you planted the tank?
> I know I'm going to be in a minority, but I really like the way the "biofilm" looks in the first couple of photos. If it was still a really white limestone rock, surrounded by actively growing plants, it would just look wrong for me.  It is going to be difficult, because as Marcel says green algae like the same conditions as the plants you want.
> 
> ...


Yes this is A stone i placed on the top of the rock yesday to zee of the algea under the stone dies


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (19 Mar 2016)

The stone was Like that 





Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (19 Mar 2016)

It think I found the cure my calcium is 85 mutch to high and it says that it can grow with calcium and it says phosphate cause it to and this is also high in my aquarium 






Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------

